
How Politics and Bad Decisions Starved New York’s Subways - moritzplassnig
https://nytimes.com/2017/11/18/nyregion/new-york-subway-system-failure-delays.html
======
smn1234
Subway workers now make an average of $170,000 annually in salary, overtime
and benefits, according to a Times analysis of data compiled by the federal
Department of Transportation

??

